# Lake Livingston Dam... They're Back!



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, not Ghost and Goblins, but White Bass and Blue Cats. Finally, I got to fish below the Dam. Mattsfishin, WDFishing and Myself (TBone) hit the Dam, bright and early. We caught 55 White Bass, 24 Blue Cats, 1 Large Striper, and 2 nice Crappie. Lots of fun, on a beautiful and cool morning! Thanks, guys, we'll do it again sometime!


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

great mess of fish...congrats


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Jealous!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a good time down there with ya'll today. We must have thrown back 35 or 40 whites this morning. We will definately have to do this again.

Matt


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*you dog,tore them up...*


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's the way to slime the boat.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WTG T-bone and crew! And here I am at work  sad3sm Doggonit!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Good job guys! I was wondering about the dam this morning.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great job on those whites, Tbone. Sure was a beautiful afternoon out there.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Im gonna have to make a trip over there and learn how to do that.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

WTG. That's a very nice pile of fish y'all got there. Congratulations.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*LL Dam*

All right T- BONE

Fish fry in the making.

Nice job.:fish:


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

W.T.G. great pics.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

WTG, thanks for the great pics, enjoyed.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That what I mean! Flow must be just right. Great pics.


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Are they boiling on top of the water? What did you catch them on?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job, that is a fine mess of fish, some really nice blues!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

today (thur) 3 gates open, only one boat.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*hmm*

okay tomorrow morning, no work is getting done...look for the red tracker out there...hehe
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Hey Tbone*

got your PM...would not let me respond...somethings wrong..red tracker in the morning
Charlie


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Great catch. Might have to try it this weekend or go up the creeks for crappie.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

there are my white bass....been looking for them all over.....darn now they are in tbones freezer......hey tbone...did ya save some for me? nice catch there guys......and as always...save some for me....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I saved some Cowboy, but went back yesterday and they were hiding from me! All bites were slow, even the Blues. I expect the front we had roll in the previous night, shut 'um down. This time of year, we'll start to have these little fronts , one, every week or two. So, 'til the impulse gets overwheling for them to go upstream, fishing will be up and down. We're going to give it another try Sunday. C Ya.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

A great day all around guy's. WTG!


----------



## nick7744 (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a 22 foot bay boat. Is there a ramp so i can fish below the dam on Livingston. Can I get in there?? Thanks


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not now, with 1 gate open ... Possibly, later with at least 3 gates open, for a boat that size. And then, only if you know where to launch and how to run the channel. Deep vee, or shallow running boat?
I reccomend you go with someone experienced, the first time or two as there are many, unforgiving obstacles, and some fairly unusual techniques you will want to be familiar with! It is safe to say, the most usual body of water you will ever fish!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

nick7744 said:


> I have a 22 foot bay boat. Is there a ramp so i can fish below the dam on Livingston. Can I get in there?? Thanks


I second Tbone's advise. Not near enough water at 800 cfs for any thing bigger that a 14' jon boat. And with that you need to know the tricks in getting to and from the east ramp.
Wait for the next decent rains and then keep an eye here on the Fresh Water Forum.
I post any and all changes in the flow rates with some guess-ta-mations on the
future prospects after each flow change.
The fishing is good year around when the water flow is right. All that really changes is the amount of clothes you need to wear.


----------



## nick7744 (Nov 14, 2005)

ok thanks for the advise. I will have to stick to the lake. Are the white bass bitin up there? How about the Trinity River upstream of the lake? Any reports?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gosh, Guys... I'm so bored...thinking about dragging the skinny boat to the dam, or going jugging on Lake Cornhole. I gotta be bored if I'm desparate enough to think I might actually catch something on Conroe! LOL


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Gosh, Guys... I'm so bored...thinking about dragging the skinny boat to the dam, or going jugging on Lake Cornhole. I gotta be bored if I'm desparate enough to think I might actually catch something on Conroe! LOL


Those are some awesome pics Tbone !! The catfish Jugging on Conroe is super slow right now . The dam is a better place to go !


----------

